

The Seth Godin Apprentices - Alex3917
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2009/0427/066-marketing-seth-godin-the-apprentices.html

======
plinkplonk
From the article,

"Emily Kate Boyd, a songwriter from Atlanta, shares her idea for a new
venture: a nonprofit that will expose wealthy donors to fledgling artists who
need their support. "How do you use 'groupthink' and wisdom of the crowds to
do this?" Godin asks her in his signature marketer's jargon."

Ok let me try!

How would you use Blue Ocean Strategy and long tail value stream
personalization to do this?

yay I can do this too!

~~~
gruseom
_How would you use Blue Ocean Strategy and long tail value stream
personalization to do this?_

That's easy: crowdsourcing!

~~~
plinkplonk
"That's easy: crowdsourcing!"

Whoa! competition! :-)

------
kalvin
Out of 9 students, selected from hundreds, 2 of them want to help MLM? What a
class.

"His students don't miss the math classes. They want to learn how to build a
business from scratch and market the hell out of it. Two people want to sell
training material to multilevel marketers."

~~~
omnivore
The fact that he chose them, is quite telling.

------
feverishaaron
Having had the opportunity to "intern" with Seth as an early architect of
Squidoo, I would recommend spending time with him to anyone. Seth is
exceptionally intelligent, and a very giving person. I count the summer of
2005 as one of the most pivotal moments in my career, where a lot of the
"standard" marketing curricula I was taught during college was outright
challenged.

I was also able to see how a startup could be very quickly and efficiently
architected and launched. Squidoo went live less than 6 months after that
initial summer. And while it isn't a Google-like success story, they are
profitable and still growing.

~~~
Alex3917
"And while it isn't a Google-like success story, they are profitable and still
growing."

Actually, Squidoo seems to have just hit the tipping point.

------
Alex3917
My new business gets a brief mention on page two:

"Krupp, a recent graduate of Cornell, came up with 'Swagapalooza,' a
conference where marketers pay to get their products into the hands of
influential bloggers. ('You're going to have to take a cab because [the bag of
freebies] won't fit in the subway turnstile. It's going to be awesome!')"

~~~
daveambrose
Alex, you may have mentioned this to me at last week's meetup, but are you
permitted to blog or write about your business prior to launch?

PS: Congrats on the mention!

~~~
Alex3917
Well I'm trying not to talk about it too much until I get a few key sponsors,
because if I can't do that then the whole thing will have to be canceled. But
if you want to talk about it, or if you know of product companies who would
benefit from being able to give a five minute pitch the world's most-followed
bloggers, then send me an email and I'd be happy to discuss it.

------
callmeed
Am I the only person who finds Godin un-inspiring/non-thought-provoking?

~~~
plinkplonk
"Am I the only person who finds Godin un-inspiring/non-thought-provoking?"

No! I find that most of his books are blown up versions of very obvious ideas.
Maybe he _is_ a genius and visionary and I just don't see it. Shrug.

~~~
iuguy
I thought Purple Cow and All Marketers are Liars were ok, but his online
professional marketing persona is all aphorism and no substance.

